# rear trunk space in 330i v. 330ci



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

up until now, i've been thinking about the 330i, but now i'm starting to consider the 330ci, seeing as how the wife and i hardly ever have passengers in the rear seat. i have to admit, the idea of getting a MY2004 designation on a 330ci is somewhat appealing over a MY2003 March production 330i, knowing that the 330i would get a revised (albeit probably very slightly revised) just a few months later in the Fall.

the concern here would be cargo space, and i'm wondering if the trunk size differs between the 330ci and the 330i, with and without the rear seat folded down. thanks for your help!


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Cargo Volume in 330i: 10.7 Cubic Feet
Cargo Volume in 330ci: 9.5 Cubic Feet

I've concluded that my 330i's trunk is next to useless. Any smaller, and I might as well try stuffing a suitcase in my glovebox (what difference does it make anyway?).

The 3-series has the most awful trunk space for such a price. Anyway, the sedan has more trunk space. 4 doors is better than 2, besides the coupe's doors are too long.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

dusterbuster said:


> *the concern here would be cargo space, and i'm wondering if the trunk size differs between the 330ci and the 330i, with and without the rear seat folded down. thanks for your help! *


I can fit 5 wheels in my coupe...


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa, that's a lot of wheels.

i assume that with the seats folded down, the "length" of the available cargo space (from back of front seats to the back of the car) is longer in the sedan? just wondering if the 330ci would be a material sacrifice in length for when i need to carry longer objects.

why am i so concerned about trunk space you ask? try fitting a ladder in the passenger compartment of a sedan (maxima). i ended up tearing up the leather on one of the seats.  i want to avoid that in the future.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

It may not be a concern, but I'll mention it: insurance tends to be a bit cheaper for 4 doors rather than 2. For me I think the difference was something like $150/year.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

JonW said:


> *It may not be a concern, but I'll mention it: insurance tends to be a bit cheaper for 4 doors rather than 2. For me I think the difference was something like $150/year. *


hmm, that's good to know. i don't know if it will make a difference in the end, but more info is good info.

even with the 330i, the trunk space sounds fairly tight. not a good thing, considering this is supposed to be the more versatile car (the wife drives a miata). plus, i'm going from a maxima which has cavernous trunk space, but no folding rear seat. hopefully the folding rear seat on the 330 (why is it an option on the 330i???) will make up for the otherwise meager trunk space.

i guess i should take a look at the trunk before i commit either way.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I've had both the 330Ci & the 330i . . .the fact that there is a difference to me is surprising . . . I found both to be a decent size . . . 

I wouldn't buy one over the other because of trunk space . . . it really is a non-issue.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

are markups generally higher for the 330ci over the 330i?


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *Cargo Volume in 330i: 10.7 Cubic Feet
> Cargo Volume in 330ci: 9.5 Cubic Feet
> 
> I've concluded that my 330i's trunk is next to useless. Any smaller, and I might as well try stuffing a suitcase in my glovebox (what difference does it make anyway?).
> ...


The trunk sounds small on paper but it is very useful due to its efficient design.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *I've concluded that my 330i's trunk is next to useless. Any smaller, and I might as well try stuffing a suitcase in my glovebox (what difference does it make anyway?).*


What did you have before the BMW a '70 buick? :lmao:

Besides trying to fit a ladder in there I think there is plenty of room for a family's worth of suitcases.


> * The 3-series has the most awful trunk space for such a price. Anyway, the sedan has more trunk space. 4 doors is better than 2, besides the coupe's doors are too long. *


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

dusterbuster said:


> *are markups generally higher for the 330ci over the 330i? *


From my experience, you get $1500 off msrp on a 330i and $1000 off msrp on the Coupe.

The coupe has slightly better resale so the $500 difference will be made up when you sell it.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I've had both the 330Ci & the 330i . . .the fact that there is a difference to me is surprising . . . I found both to be a decent size . . .
> 
> I wouldn't buy one over the other because of trunk space . . . it really is a non-issue. *


Before you believe ANYTHING Mr. Bavarian has to say, this is the same guy that posts as "Oversized Rooster" on Toadfly and was caught giving away false "facts" and information on both here and Toadfly and carrying off like they're official DATA.

Do NOT trust any "fact" Bavarian or Oversized Rooster has to post, unless he/she has a link off to a website that confirms the data (but not from Gergin.com).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Does the apparent difference in width vs height of the two looking from the outside have any bearing on the inside dimensions?

To me the sedan's trunk looks taller but shallower (length) and narrower (width) compared to the coupe. Of course it's a non-issue for me.

Distance to the backs of the front seats with the backs folded down should be the same for all 4 bodystyles, however.

As for prices, I've seen slightly lower cost-over-invoice on sedans ($1000-$1500) vs coupes ($1500-$1700) but this is a YMMV.

And for my former insurance carrier (Farmers) the coupes do cost a bit more (10-15%) to insure.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *Distance to the backs of the front seats with the backs folded down should be the same for all 4 bodystyles, however.
> 
> As for prices, I've seen slightly lower cost-over-invoice on sedans ($1000-$1500) vs coupes ($1500-$1700) but this is a YMMV.
> 
> And for my former insurance carrier (Farmers) the coupes do cost a bit more (10-15%) to insure. *


If the distances are the same to the back of the front seats, I may seriously start looking into the 330ci, just to get the MY2004 (is that lame?).

when you say $1000-1500 over invoice on the sedan, and $1500-1700 over invoice for the coupe, are we talking about custom-ordered cars, or in-stock cars? one dealer is asking for $1275 over invoice on ordered sedans, so i'd like to see how his offer compares to others.

i should probably check in with state farm regarding insurance rates on the 330i v. 330ci.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

dusterbuster said:


> * one dealer is asking for $1275 over invoice on ordered sedans, so i'd like to see how his offer compares to others.*


That's a GREAT deal.

Though maybe the current softer sales environment will judge otherwise. In late '01/early '02, when I ordered mine, anything less than $2k over invoice really came across as a good deal, with $1500 over being about the best anyone would offer anywhere. But perhaps it's more of a buyers' market now.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

so it sounds like $1275 over invoice is a decent price, although i was hoping for $1000 over invoice, and still might push for it. i had 2 dealers offer $500 over invoice in-stock 330i sedans, but no manuals available. plus, i'm not looking for too many options so ordering a car may be the only way to go. all of this is by way of email, which is nice. thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It really shouldn't make a difference whether the car is on the lot or not, but as Jon said earlier, the market is slowing and supply is growing, meaning dealers have to move cars off the lot or lose allocations.

<$1000 over on anything was unheard of a year or two ago.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Before you believe ANYTHING Mr. Bavarian has to say, this is the same guy that posts as "Oversized Rooster" on Toadfly and was caught giving away false "facts" and information on both here and Toadfly and carrying off like they're official DATA.
> 
> Do NOT trust any "fact" Bavarian or Oversized Rooster has to post, unless he/she has a link off to a website that confirms the data (but not from Gergin.com). *


The facts I gave about how many cubic feet each trunk is were taken from carpoint.com, both from 2003 specifications. You don't like links starting with gergin.com? OK, I'll start putting links starting with gergin.net - maybe you'll like that better Mr. Hack. Also, I don't remember the day when they renamed Roadfly to Toadfly...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Strange thing about the e46 trunk dimensions-

Sometimes I see quotes in the range of 15 cu-ft, and sometimes its around 10.7. My theory is that there is actually 15 cu ft if you don't have the nav or CD changer (whose compartment eats into the trunk space). My non-nav/cd changer 325 seems to hold quite a lot of stuff. When I did my euro-delivery, I spent a month travelling around europe w/ my car-- and had 2 big plastic samsonite suitcases plus lots of other junk. I don't think the coupe and sedan differ by more than maybe .2 cu-ft-- if you're comparing similarly equipped cars.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

dusterbuster said:


> *
> i should probably check in with state farm regarding insurance rates on the 330i v. 330ci. *


The coupe is more to insure then the sedan. Not that it's a huge difference or anything . . . it's just a little bit higher . . .

I wouldn't let that be a factor when getting either one . . . I would check out both cars and get what you feel more comfortable with.

If you have any questions comparing the two, let me know and I will answer you the best I can. So far I think I'm the only bimmerfest poster that has had both.


----------

